# If Anyone Here Has Also Suffered Swollen Lymph Glands



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thought id share by latest blog post on the Lymphatic System. If anyone has had swollen lymph glands you might find it of interest. Cheers

Jordan

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/12/04/the-lymphatic-system-explained/


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

just before my problem started i had an issue with my neck, i couldnt swallow without turning my head to the right. nowadays my throat closes up when i see a bright light, or even as much as the sky.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds hectic Westr, are glands still up now? I did a survey on one of the pages and a lot of sufferers complained of lymph gland problems. Some in the neck and some in the groin nodes.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i had so many things that could be symptoms. i had this spasm in my left groin that i was going to see a doctor about coz it felt strange too.

my glands arent swollen, i do have a lump in the left side but it feels more like somethings broken loose and wiggles as it is symetrical with the other side. i just recently felt the pain in the left side when swallowing again, just temporarily, as if something had dislodged in the path of a muscle responsible for swallowing. fucking body.


----------

